# PRP application



## iluvsa (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi all , 

I have recently secured 5 year work permit ( CSV ) . Next I am planning for application of PRP . Some of the consultants are telling , I cant apply with an employment contract with a expiry . Is it so ?

Moreover , can I apply with motivation letter from my immigration attorney instead of my employer ?

Regards


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

iluvsa said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have recently secured 5 year work permit ( CSV ) . Next I am planning for application of PRP . Some of the consultants are telling , I cant apply with an employment contract with a expiry . Is it so ?
> 
> ...


Obviously, they want to milk you. There is no EMPLOYER motivation required for PR, only YOUR personal motivation and Employer confirmations of employment and testimonials from previous employers. Employment status doesn't have to be permanent, you just need an employment contract.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

iluvsa said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have recently secured 5 year work permit ( CSV ) . Next I am planning for application of PRP . Some of the consultants are telling , I cant apply with an employment contract with a expiry . Is it so ?
> 
> ...


If you're not an SA graduate then I'd recommend you apply with a permanent offer. They do reject some for this reason but the people do appeal and get their PR eventually from what I've seen on this forum and others. Not sure why an attorney letter would make a difference


----------

